# What kind of Sable?



## Cstout (Mar 19, 2012)

Here is a picture of my GSD puppy at 6 weeks old. He will be coming home with me in just over a week when he is 8 weeks. Im just wondering if anyone can tell me what kind of sable he is? The dam is a solid black GSD and the sire is a golden/red GSD. Can anyone even guess how he will turn out? I know its hard to tell with sables. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, he might turn into a light sable, then a dark sable, then almost completely red with no black, then onto dark sable again, then back to light.... LOL

I can't tell by looking at a puppy, but when you get him, be sure to take pics about every 10 minutes. They change CONSTANTLY.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> Well, he might turn into a light sable, then a dark sable, then almost completely red with no black, then onto dark sable again, then back to light.... LOL


:rofl:

My sable girl looked just like your pup. When she was 4 months, she started to have some red in her and turned really light. At 6 months, the red was more prominent on her chest and started coming out more and her body turned darker. At 9 months, the red turned into more of a tan and her entire body was your typical sable color. 








6 Months








Now

















They change drastically.


----------



## Cstout (Mar 19, 2012)

I guess what Im really curious about is if he will have a saddle pattern or not? As I said the dam is solid black and the sire is a golden/red sable, and he shows very little to no saddle pattern. Is that something more in the genes that could possibly come out in my puppy? Or can I guess because of his parents coloring that he probably wont have a prominent saddle pattern?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Is your puppy listed in the pedigree database? If not, what colors are the dams parents? I am guessing mom has a black parent and sable parent.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

What kind of sable? A super cute one!


----------



## Cstout (Mar 19, 2012)

My breeder said that her solid black was bred from two solid white GSDs. I didnt even know that was possible?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

No way of telling, it sounds like your pet comes from pet lines so it could be anything.


----------



## Cstout (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh well, I thought it was worth a shot. Thanks guys  No matter how he turns out I'm sure I will think he is the cutest thing I have ever seen.


----------

